
Heraldry Generation Pt. 1: Basics - bovermyer
https://www.benovermyer.com/post/heraldry-pt-1/
======
dekhn
it would be nice to have a full NLP system that could parse and generate coats
of arms automatically, having been trained on a large collection of existing
coats.

